# Brakes



## ramesh (Sep 27, 2016)

My mechanic said I had 3mm left on rear disk brakes & 4mm left on front disk brakes! Recommended replacing brake pads & resurfacing brake rotors for Altima 2.5 ASAP.

Is it safe to use my car for few hundred miles? I will highly appreciate suggestions and advise.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey there, 

The technical forum is meant for site issues. 
I have moved your thread to a more suitable section on the site. 

I hope you find the answer you are looking for. 

Enjoy the forum, 

Richard.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ramesh said:


> My mechanic said I had 3mm left on rear disk brakes & 4mm left on front disk brakes! Recommended replacing brake pads & resurfacing brake rotors for Altima 2.5 ASAP.
> 
> Is it safe to use my car for few hundred miles? I will highly appreciate suggestions and advise.


The repair limit thickness is 2 mm so you're safe for the time being.


----------

